# Cardio ?



## Umry (Jun 17, 2010)

Thinking of bulking for the next 6 months hoping to put on quite abit of mass, just wondering if i was to do cardio 3 times a week on an empty stomach would it affect any gains ? Just doing cardio for general health and to keep my heart healthy. Diet consists of complex clean carbs and high protein.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

not really no, just keep it low intensity and ull keep fat% moderate if your diet is good, when bulking i just do 10 mins 5 day a week on the cros trainer after each work out to keep my cv up and keep my fat down, also helps with health and sh it to etc..


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Always done 15min on the tread mill after my session at moderate speed around 6.5 speed I think, never affected any of my gains. My workout doesn't feel complete without cardio tbh


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Great advice above. What suprises me is alot of people dont hit cardio... and they feel they dont need to becasue they look good. This is fine but cardio workout will only make lifts stronger. Cardio is massively underrated for me.

Even if you dont want to lose weight etc sprint training will add strength (which I know is not strictly cardio as in fat burning).


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I was like this before - not doing cardio... but i have come to realize that doing 10 - 20 mins after a weights workout 3x a week is beneficial.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Glassback said:


> Great advice above. What suprises me is alot of people dont hit cardio... and they feel they dont need to becasue they look good. This is fine but cardio workout will only make lifts stronger. Cardio is massively underrated for me.
> 
> Even if you dont want to lose weight etc *sprint training will add strength* (which I know is not strictly cardio as in fat burning).


Sprint training is awesome. I tend to slot it in with some gentle cardio.

When you look at the build of sprinters you know it makes sense.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Glassback said:


> Great advice above. What suprises me is alot of people dont hit cardio... and they feel they dont need to becasue they look good. This is fine but cardio workout will only make lifts stronger. Cardio is massively underrated for me.
> 
> Even if you dont want to lose weight etc sprint training will add strength (which I know is not strictly cardio as in fat burning).


Sprint training is a better form of cardio - why would it not be strictly cardio? Just because it doesn't use fat as a fuel doesn't mean it is not superior as a means of fat loss. The whole fat burning zone is pretty much BS. Using glucose as a fuel in training has a better end result than using fats.



flapjack said:


> Sprint training is awesome. I tend to slot it in with some gentle cardio.
> 
> When you look at the build of sprinters you know it makes sense.


Sprinters look great and have lower BF levels than long distance athletes who do alot more 'cardio'. Gentle cardio doesn't make you look like a sprinter  Weight training and sprint training are what make you look like a sprinter.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer to control calories better and let my weight lifting do the work. Well, I do the work, the weights do the talking.


----------

